

Cut your iPhone bill from $107 to $45 - sudonim
http://iamnotaprogrammer.com/Straight-Talk-MVNO-ATT-45-per-month-virgin-mobile.html

======
jphpsf
Interesting tip to reduce your phone bill. As my contract is up, I’ve been
thinking about doing the same as explained in the blog post. Does anybody have
any good experience with MVNOs?

